
Chrome Web Store to get multi-platform app support - PankajGhosh
http://thenextweb.com/google/2013/03/26/chrome-web-store-to-get-multi-platform-app-support-for-windows-mac-linux-android-ios-and-chrome-os/
======
philtar
I don't have much to add but I'm curious: Anyone seeing this as a step to
merge Android and Chrome? I previously wrote (on reddit) about how this is the
way Google are going to play it. First is by merging app stores, then
integrate IM in both and little by little you won't be able to tell the
difference.

